# Mount ISO file Read/Write



## ccc (Oct 8, 2012)

hi

I'm trying to edit a Live CD.
Howto mount bootable ISO file Read/Write?


----------



## gordon@ (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe you can do something tar() to read and write ISO images, but I've not used it for that purpose before.


----------



## mamalos (Oct 8, 2012)

I think that the only thing you can do is mount your ISO image, copy all its contents to another location, do your alterations there and create a new ISO image (which you can later burn on a cd/dvd) following these guidelines.


----------



## shitson (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html 

Give that a try  

Extract your files off the ISO via a mount, then re-author another ISO


----------



## Crivens (Oct 8, 2012)

You can extract the image using tar, no need to mount it.


----------



## Quip (Oct 8, 2012)

Beware of symlinks. If you extracted FreeBSD install ISO, you end up with more content than size of ISO image because ISO image contains many hardlinked files.


----------



## ccc (Oct 8, 2012)

and what about a software to rip/edit iso files, like /usr/ports/sysutils/*xorriso* ?


----------

